# Collapsed trachea?



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Bella has done this for about 4 years, Vet said it could be an enlarged heart. She does it when she gets up in the morning and plays and right when she goes to bed. She actually gags at the end.

However Cayenne started it a week after I got her, to the Vets, he said it was the dust in the air, so filters are changed every 2 weeks and she is find.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Michelle, I see you are in Illinois. I was speaking to a busy dog walker yesterday and she told me that there has been an outbreak of kennel cough in our area (Chicagoloand). I wonder if it is possible that Atticus has picked up kennel cough?

Oh oops! I did not see the last part there where you said he is vaccinated for kennel cough. Sorry.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Hmmm...reading a bit about the kennel cough - it sounds like it is caused by a range of factors and not all of them would be repelled by the vaccine (no vaccine is 100% effective as we know, though obviously helpful!).

It really sounds to me like Atticus may have a strain of kennel cough and if so, he is likely to recover on his own within a couple of weeks. Especially because he is healthy and well-cared for. I would check with the vet tomorrow so you can find out if your concerns about his trachea need to be addressed or if, in fact, he has a case of kennel cough and will need some TLC and monitoring. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that you don't have to deal with a serious trachea issue!

P.S. I should add that the dog walker I spoke to visits vets regularly with her client's dogs and she got the report about the sharp rise in kennel cough cases from the vets. I consider her a very reliable source.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Willow had a virus around Christmas... She had a cough. So. It sounds similar. Vet told me to give her Benadryl.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm hoping its just a virus and not anything more going on with his trachea. He seems to be doing a bit, haven't heard any coughing since late this morning!



glorybeecosta said:


> Bella has done this for about 4 years, Vet said it could be an enlarged heart. She does it when she gets up in the morning and plays and right when she goes to bed. She actually gags at the end.


He will gag at the end too. Kind of sounds like a cat with a hairball. Its normal for him in the mornings and evenings when he is excited, and when he is play growling.


----------



## Howard (Jan 21, 2014)

My Yorkie had a collapsed trachea when she was about 8. She would make this terrible noise when breathing and panting, not so much a croak, but more like a snort that a pig would make. 
I think if it was something as bad as this then you would definitely know, because he'd be struggling to breathe a lot! Our vet told us that when the trachea fully collapses the dog has to force air into its lungs through a hole the size of a pin. She was so lethargic and couldn't eat and drink properly. 
I'm no vet but hopefully your Atticus just some kind of virus that will pass with treatment


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I was told that to check for collapsed trachea you gently rub their throats.. If they cough then they have it.. if they don't they don't. Could also be allergies, and kennel cough is like the flu there are tons of strains and the vax covers the most prevalent form the year before.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Dog and Cat Laryngitis and Tracheitis ? Banfield Pet Hospital®

Could be that. Matisse was diagnosed with tracheitis, probably due to breathing in fibers from his stuffed animal toys. Irritating but no disease appears to be involved. Hopefully Atticus won't have anything serious.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

This sounds almost exactly what Abbey has been doing, my recent thread "kind of a gag". I am also worried, vet suggested might be KC or reaction from KC vaccine a week ago or the trachea. There are too many "could be's" for me. Abbey also has only worn a harness so don't know how her trachea could get damaged.


----------

